# Kingdom Trails



## RIDEr (May 26, 2006)

Can you KINGDOM TRAILS improve?  I thought not, but after seeing their improvments and additions to the trail system http://www.kingdomtrails.org/pages/3111/about/index.htm I would now have to say yes.  If you haven't been there and enjoy camping, it is a cheap fun weekend.  Otherwise, stay at a B&B and pamper yourself before and after an amazing RIDE you will experience all day long without having to ride the same trail twice.

ANYBODY PLAN ON GOING THIS SEASON?  I'll be up there sometime in August.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 27, 2006)

Not a biker, but the trails are legendary.  One can also stay *at Burke Mountain* either at the campground or the condos.  Then you can spend some time staking out the woods for ski season.  :wink:


----------



## djspookman (May 31, 2006)

I would HIGHLY reccomend the Kingdom Trails!!  I love it up there!  The trails are smooth, rolling, buff, technical.. you name it, they got it.  Camping at the mountain is cheap and right next to the trail system, and is a great way to experience it all. 

I'll be heading up there July 8-9, and July 22-23.  I can't wait!!!!

dave


----------



## RIDEr (Aug 9, 2006)

Just got back from my long weekend up at Burke.  The weather was fantastic and the trails were in great condition.  I'll post a TR and PICS soon....


----------



## from_the_NEK (Aug 15, 2006)

The weather has finally started to cooperate and provide some nice days for biking the Kingdom Trails :beer: . This summer has been plagued with a lot of rain closures that were really starting to frustrate me. However, the last few weeks are starting to make up for it:smile:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Aug 17, 2006)

Has anybody else here tried the new Sidewinder trail yet? It is kind of like Tody's Tour but the swooping effect is even more pronounced. It is really sweet and is a great additon to the trail system. So far, I have only ridden it in the dark (with a headlamp of course  ).


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 12, 2006)

I should have posted this here: :idea: 

The foliage in the Northeast Kingdom of Vermont is well on its way. The birches at the top of Burke Mtn have already lot their leaves. Last weekend I rode down the East Bowl trail. It was the first time all year I had been able to do it (finally stopped raining long enough :razz: ) Check out the pics! Get out before the snow flies!







More in the gallery :smile: 

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=590


----------



## djspookman (Sep 15, 2006)

from_the_NEK said:


> I should have posted this here: :idea:
> 
> The foliage in the Northeast Kingdom of Vermont is well on its way. The birches at the top of Burke Mtn have already lot their leaves. Last weekend I rode down the East Bowl trail. It was the first time all year I had been able to do it (finally stopped raining long enough :razz: ) Check out the pics! Get out before the snow flies!
> 
> ...



NICE shot!  I'm heading up there tonight for the weekend and can't to hit the East Bowl! (it was closed the last 2 times I was up there!)

looks like my kind of riding!

dave


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 11, 2006)

Anybody get a chance to hit the Kingdom Trails the last two weekends? The weather has been excellent. Only a couple more weekends left.


----------

